# Boondock Loft



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Boondock Loft - this is my new loft - six homers right now











BOONDOCK LOFT

What do you think? It has 20 perches in the front 1/2 of the RV and landing board is on the side. I will be adding a breeding area soon.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

A loft on wheels! NICE ONE! Post some inside pics when you get done.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Lol wow. Yea let see inside.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

That is Rad! Dude! post some inside pics.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

okay give me a few days and I will add some more photos


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Does the A/C work ? Hot water / furnace cool man!


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice I saw a loft on wheels on tv in Europe its purpose was that it was not a permanent structure


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Seen lots done in trailers but not motor homes.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats different.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

That's a neat idea! Would love to see the inside


----------



## coldskins (Jan 24, 2011)

I also have a loft on wheels, I built a 8' x 16' 3 section loft a couple years ago
after moving it twice( I am a renter) I decided it was to much of a pain in the A** to move so I gave it away and got out of the sport for a couple of years. when I decided that I wasn't happy without my birds I began brain storming a decided that I needed a portable loft. I searched craigs list and found a good deal on a 6' x 12' tandom axel trailer and built my loft on it and so far it has worked great, could use another one but thats a difrent story. Now when we move all I have to do is unbolt the averys and place them in side, hook up and go.


----------



## Wingflapper (Sep 8, 2012)

I think thats a great name for a sweet loft idea for sure!


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

The back side for the chickens.











Inside 




























It is a work in progress. Any Ideas are welcome 

Thanks


----------



## Wingflapper (Sep 8, 2012)

Tint the windows and put spinner rims on it! LOL


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

How hot will it get in the summer? If its like a car they may cook.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

must be hard to clean up?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

[









I like the driver!


----------



## chaucassano (Mar 10, 2010)

so the bird can drive


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

is there proper ventilation? If you have hot weather then it will be difficult to stay inside


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

I do think that I have the ventilation that I need. Four windows that I can open, two roof vents, and I will cover the windshield come spring.

I live at 7400 feet, so it does not get as hot as other areas. 
Cool mountain air!!!

Any other Ideas or ???


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Does it run? I mean can you drive it? Just wondering.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Are the cabinets going to become nesting boxes?


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

eyespyer said:


> I do think that I have the ventilation that I need. *Four windows that I can open, two roof vents*, and I will cover the windshield come spring.
> 
> I live at 7400 feet, so it does not get as hot as other areas.
> Cool mountain air!!!
> ...


You need to have net on the windows and they need to be opened for better ventilation, if all these are closed there will be not enough fresh air for the birds

Its very similar that when we sit in the car we need to open the windows if the A/C is not in operaion


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

What are the summer's like where you are?They need fresh air inside the RV at all times in summer & winter.If the air is stale & does not move much your birds will get sick & so could you.Fresh moving air is important.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

WOW ..................Nice


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Does it run? I mean can you drive it? Just wondering.


yes, but it is not going anywhere. Want to buy the engine? lol


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Pijlover said:


> You need to have net on the windows and they need to be opened for better ventilation, if all these are closed there will be not enough fresh air for the birds
> 
> Its very similar that when we sit in the car we need to open the windows if the A/C is not in operaion


Yes I agree, this is being installed now. It gets very cold at 7400 feet, so all windows can be closed at night / or during storms. 

Ventilation is good.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

nancybird said:


> What are the summer's like where you are?They need fresh air inside the RV at all times in summer & winter.If the air is stale & does not move much your birds will get sick & so could you.Fresh moving air is important.


It does not get any hotter than 90 and that is not very much. Yes fresh air is the best. Oxygen is free - Ventilation is good. Thanks


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

nancybird said:


> Are the cabinets going to become nesting boxes?


Maybe, only young birds now...
I will add some nest boxes to the Boondock Loft

I took all the kitchen cabinets out. I now have room for feed and medical storage for the birds. The closet is going to be converted into breeding cages, might have enough room for 4 breeding cages, 2 for sure. Bathroom is going to be redone to make a small office with shortwave radio station.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think I would have sold it and took the money to build a loft.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

sweet does it still drive lol


----------



## shadowoak (Mar 19, 2011)

I think it's cool idea, plus they don't need a gps system .


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

wow my friend lives in the same model of rv, great job that works


----------

